# Motherboard hangs at Hardware Monitor screen



## asdfasdfasdf123 (Aug 5, 2011)

So I recently installed a new motherboard, Biostar T41 HD, and was trying to overclock my Q6600. I had to clear the CMOS because the computer wouldn't boot, and after that my computer just hangs at the Hardware Monitor screen. I cleared my NVRAM and cleared CMOS, but it still doesn't get past the Hardware Monitor screen. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## asdfasdfasdf123 (Aug 5, 2011)

Intel Q6600
Biostar T41 HD Motherboard
Kingston HyperX 4GB Ram
nVidia Geforce GTX460
Antec 650w PSU
Dynex Wireless Card
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer

Custom built by me.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

sounds like the over clock is unstable
reset the CMOS to factory default 

try get back into the OS


----------



## asdfasdfasdf123 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah, I cleared the CMOS with the motherboard jumper.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

so now if you go into BIOS you see the CPU frequency is back to default?


----------



## asdfasdfasdf123 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes the CPU frequency is back at 2.4GHz, the default setting.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Suggest you try going into safe mode by tapping F8 after the Bios screen ( black writing on white screen ) and before Windows loads.

If can't I would repair install using the vista dvd


----------



## asdfasdfasdf123 (Aug 5, 2011)

My computer just came from a shop that did a repair install because I had to replace my old motherboard with this one. Do you think a BIOS update would do anything?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

you could possibly try that 
check the notes for your mobo's latest update to make sure if it fixes the issue that you are having and just do the update 

btw. did you happen to try to get into safemode? or run repair with vista dvd??


----------



## asdfasdfasdf123 (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay, I figured out what the problem was. My primary hard drive was not the first hard drive to boot, so I guess that was causing it to not load the OS.


----------

